# neon tetras and baby guppies



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Does anybody know if neon tetras (2 of them, which are a tiny bit over 1 inch long) would eat newbown guppy fry? I need to know asap! thanks!!
babydragon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i don't think so..but you never know..if they are they size of brine shrimp.i quess they will.anything they can fit in there mouths


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

guppies dont have fry they give live birth one at a time. I have multiple breading guppies, and have many baby swimming around every week. My piranhas dont even eat them. there to small, even if they seen them I don't think they could catch them.

MAD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think neons eat baby guppys, I have had them together before with no problems.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Had Guppy feeder tank before which bred constantly. Not sure about Neons but they sure do have similarities.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah.. sorry about that guppy fry thing. I know, I've raised them before. I just wanted to use that word in the description because it just fit, and 'baby' was one letter too long. Anyways, okay. I'll give it a try.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Do guppies/platys/mollies eat their babies? Or can u throw a pair in a 10 gallon tank, and expect major propagation within a few months?

... would be a cheap source of feeders if they don't require too much effort


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i had tetras before and they use to eat quppies, but i dont know if the babies would even be messed with. i would say that if they can get them they will prolly eat them.


----------

